# NCEES Credential Evaluation-Report



## 0036SK (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello,

I got my NCEES evaluation summary for my Undergrad degree from India (Civil engineering) and it said I am missing 6 General Education hours. Does this mean my degree is not ABET accredited?

What needs to be done next? 

Please advise.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jun 24, 2019)

You should write to NCEES and ask them. They probably have more information to give you.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jun 24, 2019)

Saahil Y.K. said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got my NCEES evaluation summary for my Undergrad degree from India (Civil engineering) and it said I am missing 6 General Education hours. Does this mean my degree is not ABET accredited?
> 
> ...


These usually comprise of either humanities or language courses. You can take these classes and send your transcripts to NCEES. But also check with your state board, they may just ignore that deficiency and license you.


----------



## DKS (Nov 8, 2019)

@Saahil Y.K., Your undergraduate degree is very unlikely to be ABET accredited.  You can confirm here: http://main.abet.org/aps/Accreditedprogramsearch.aspx

As for what to do with the missing general education hours, @NikR is correct, check with your state board.  If you are missing courses NCEES allows CLEP courses to make up deficiencies or re-evaluation of you education if you can demonstrate taking additional undergraduate courses.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2019)

Saahil Y.K., your degree wont be ABET accredited, it does not need to be either. Credential evaluation is to figure out if your degree is equivalent to an ABET accredited degree. Also, just because you are missing general education does not mean you are not qualified to sit the PE exam. I got mine done and was missing general education as well but was approved for PE. Credential evaluation is one of the many criteria that NCEES evaluates. They will advice on next step. This was  my experience, I applied for power PE.


----------



## roy167 (Dec 19, 2019)

Do all foreign degrees need to go though credential evaluation? (expensive $350) or when NCEES gets transcript they let you know whether it needs to be evaluated. I would think if the foreign degree is not ABET then they will put it through credential evaluation, is this correct?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 19, 2019)

roy167 said:


> Do all foreign degrees need to go though credential evaluation? (expensive $350) or when NCEES gets transcript they let you know whether it needs to be evaluated. I would think if the foreign degree is not ABET then they will put it through credential evaluation, is this correct?


Per NCEES’ website:


----------



## DKS (Dec 19, 2019)

roy167 said:


> Do all foreign degrees need to go though credential evaluation? (expensive $350) or when NCEES gets transcript they let you know whether it needs to be evaluated. I would think if the foreign degree is not ABET then they will put it through credential evaluation, is this correct?


It depends on the state and where your degrees is from.  For example, the State of Michigan accepted my (Canadian) degree without a credential evaluation, while the State of North Dakota required an NCEES credential evaluation.  In each case it was the state board's rules that determined whether or not a credential evaluation was required, and not NCESS.  I know that some states treat Canadian Engineering Accreditation Board (CEAB) accredited degrees as being equivalent to an ABET accredited degree, but many do not.


----------



## roy167 (Dec 19, 2019)

Getting Transcripts, course description, evaluation etc etc to be done once correct? Like they are not going to ask this to do it every time you want license from a different state? That would be too much. Once this is complete, it will stay on their record for ever. correct?


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 20, 2019)

roy167 said:


> Getting Transcripts, course description, evaluation etc etc to be done once correct? Like they are not going to ask this to do it every time you want license from a different state? That would be too much. Once this is complete, it will stay on their record for ever. correct?


Yes


----------

